# "That secret place" again



## Mikeymutt (Apr 11, 2014)

I know this was done by another member not too long ago.but after driving past here several times I decided to give it a little visit..what a little gem it is.full of urbex jars and bottles too..looking at this place I am guessing it belonged too an elderly person or couple,who had disabilities due to the disability aids in there,even a wheelchair in the room.they probably got to old for the cottage and having no family it was just left with all it's possessions in there.anyway here is my take of "that secret place".which had a nice and pleasant surprise at the end.

















































And as I finally finished my visit I was greeted by this little family on the verge..a nice little end to a great place


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 11, 2014)

AMAZING little find. And the photos, WOW. Captured very well indeed  so great ones there to be proud of


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 11, 2014)

Some amazing vintage labels in the cupboards,cracking photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 11, 2014)

lovely stuff mate, best place youve done in my opinion


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 11, 2014)

what a cracking set of shots you've done there. even a vintage copy of Men Only


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks guys for the good feedback..and I wondered who would be the first to mention the men only mag ahem cunningplan


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 11, 2014)

Great job Mikey!! Loving the ducks!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you kezz..glad someone likes the ducks


----------



## MrDan (Apr 11, 2014)

Best one from you yet, great to see this place again, I really do like this one... seems I need to take a trip to this part of the country.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice work mate enjoyed the report and the ducks were an added bonus


----------



## smiler (Apr 11, 2014)

You must be quackers, lovely imiges, Many Thanks.


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 11, 2014)

I bet those jars are some good eatin' now 
Cute ducks, quaint little house


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 11, 2014)

*Nicely captured dude! *


----------



## ashutchy (Apr 12, 2014)

Cracking pics and report, top notch.


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 12, 2014)

excellent work mate lovely photos


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 12, 2014)

Lovely stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 12, 2014)

Brilliant shots, loving the ducks! 
Thanks...


----------



## AgentTintin (Apr 12, 2014)

Really good pictures


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 12, 2014)

Cracking report with a brilliant little finish to the end.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 12, 2014)

I like this! Nice shots too. Great location and cute ducklings aswell, what more could you want from an explore


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the lovely feedback


----------



## RM Photography (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice shots! How do you get them so well, do you take a tripod or do you just have steady hands?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Paddler (Apr 18, 2014)

The photo of the item above the binoculars. What was that I wonder? Some kind of camera?

Also the shot of the jar with the label intact was truly excellent!

A true gem of a place all in all.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 18, 2014)

LordDaem said:


> Nice shots! How do you get them so well, do you take a tripod or do you just have steady hands?
> 
> Thanks for sharing



Thank you..to be honest I did not use my tripod hardly at all in here.musr be steady hands


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 19, 2014)

Paddler said:


> The photo of the item above the binoculars. What was that I wonder? Some kind of camera?



It is a Standard 8 cine camera - of East German manufacture if memory serves. Standard 8 cine film was basically a length of 16mm cine film cut length ways to produce a length of film 8mm wide, having a line of sprocket holes down one edge, (16, 35 and 70mm cine film have sprocket holes down each edge) The film came packed on a spool that looked a bit like the old typewriter ribbon set up and was superseded by Super 8 film - film and take up spool all contained in a plastic cassette for quick loading of camera. Advent of video made super 8 redundant and as it is now possible to shoot movie on a full frame Canon or Nikon dslr, digital has turned the whole movie shoot on its head.


----------



## Woofem (Apr 19, 2014)

lovely stuff mate, love the ducks too


----------



## urban-ographer (Apr 28, 2014)

Love the ducks!!!


----------



## tumble112 (May 2, 2014)

I have just spotted this tonight and after thanking mockingbird for his report on this house, I felt it would be rude not to acknowledge the two earlier reports on this house. So thanks to everyone who has shared here.


----------



## Wasted Abandon (May 15, 2014)

This place looks like a good explore. Must be close by too. Might do a bit of research 

Great shots!


----------

